# GS3 Charging Issue



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,
Within the last month I have been plagued with a set of phone charging issues.
I would like to start off by saying I use the OEM charger and cable, and the OEM battery
I have a Verizon GS3 running CleanROM 4.5

In the morning, I find that my phone says it has charged to 100%, and even shows it on the battery icon. Upon pulling out my charger, it instantly drops down to something around 65%-70% and then proceeds to take hours to reach 100% again.
This has become a major issue for numerous reasons, and I cannot have my phone die in the middle of the day.
If anyone has a solution to this problem it is greatly appreciated,
Thanks!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Take your battery out for ten minutes.even clean the copper battery squares with a pencil eraser and the prongs on the phone lightly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Take your battery out for ten minutes.even clean the copper battery squares with a pencil eraser and the prongs on the phone lightly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Seems odd, but I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes!
Thanks!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Seems odd, but I will give it a shot and let you know how it goes!
> Thanks!


 Also have seen some people with charging issues using clean Rom.not sure what version they were on.Best to look in the clean Rom thread.I am on clean Rom 5.5.1 I don't have that problem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

